# Eure Meinung ist gefragt zu eigener Musikproduktion: Afterwork X



## Muli (5 Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal eine eigene Musikproduktion von mir - ist als Chill out Lounge Track arrangiert und bissl Bums kommt auch dazu:





Grundidee des Tracks: Arbeit vorbei, ab ins Auto oder die Bahn! Ein wenig entspannen und gegen Ende aufputschen!

Freue mich über Feedback!

​


----------



## magna (6 Juni 2014)

kann sich auf jeden fall hören lassen


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2014)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (6 Juni 2014)

Der Titel ist gut, an der Komposition gibt es nichts zu meckern. Es kommt mir aber so vor, als ob im Rhythmus der Bass Drum das Main Volume auf- und zugesteuert wird. Das ergibt insgesamt einen etwas unruhigen und zugewürgten Eindruck. Vielleicht wäre es besser, die Tracks der "Instrumente" besser zu entkoppeln oder den Modulationshub etwas zu verringern. Ist aber nur mein Vorschlag, viele Leute mögen vielleicht gerade solche Effekte in der Discomusik.


----------



## RondellB. (6 Juni 2014)

Da wurd's halt etwas zu gut gemeint mit dem Compressor


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2014)

Ja, die einzelnen Spuren sind per Volume Modulation zum Großteil mit einem Sidechain an den Beat gelegt. Das ist aber durchaus beabsichtigt 

In Sachen Compressor hast du sicher auch recht. Mir fehlt noch ein wenig das Handling fürs endgültige Mastering ... ich übe ja noch, deshalb vielen vielen Dank fürs Feedback!


----------

